
Tesla lost $702M last quarter - corodra
https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/24/investing/tesla-earnings-loss/index.html
======
cblock811
I've held off on buying a Tesla because I don't know for sure if the company
will be around in several years and I worry about maintenance. News like this
obviously doesn't help, but it makes me wonder when is a "good" time to buy a
Tesla where it seems like a safer bet?

~~~
Gibbon1
My take is if you are going to be stodgy and practical wait two more years and
pick what's available then. There are lots of electric car models in
development. Also with battery prices falling the price differential will be
nearly gone by then.

Also if you just want a 'car' buy a Chevy Bolt.

------
sytelus
Looks like its problem in delivery and demand has continued strong. I love
Tesla and hope they get through this.

